# Food Grade EO's



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What is the difference between "food grade" and "commercial grade" eo's?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, I've never seen them listed as food grade. Where are you finding that?


----------

